# ID this species of rasbora??



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

According to my LFS this is a new species...can anyone ID it?


----------



## Future Marine Biologist (Aug 24, 2011)

I think that might be a scissor-tail, but that is not a new type.


----------



## aquaticsnerd (Jan 29, 2011)

It actually ended up being Microrasbora Axelrodi.


----------

